# Annotationen auch für Packages -> Die Klasse package-info



## Thomas Darimont (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Schaut euch doch mal diesen netten Artikel an:
http://www.javamagazin.de/itr/online_artikel/psecom,id,659,nodeid,11.html

In der Praxis schaut das ganze etwas ungewohnt aus:
package-info.java im Verzeichnis 
test\org\hibernate\test\annotations\entity

```
/**
 * Test mackage for metatata facilities
 * It contains an example of filter metadata
 */
@FilterDefs(
	{
	@FilterDef(
		name="betweenLength",
		parameters = {
			@ParamDef(name="minLength", type="integer"),
			@ParamDef(name="maxLength", type="integer")
		}
	)
	}
)
@TypeDefs(
	{
	@TypeDef(
		name="caster",
		typeClass = CasterStringType.class,
		parameters = {
			@Parameter(name="cast", value="lower")
		}
	)
	}
)
package org.hibernate.test.annotations.entity;

import org.hibernate.annotations.FilterDefs;
import org.hibernate.annotations.FilterDef;
import org.hibernate.annotations.ParamDef;
import org.hibernate.annotations.TypeDefs;
import org.hibernate.annotations.TypeDef;
import org.hibernate.annotations.Parameter;
```
... das ist alles ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------

